# Getting Started on Built-ins



## selfish (Dec 10, 2013)

Good morning gents,

I have done a few quick built-ins in the past, but I want to step up the quality of my work. The boss wants dining room cabinets with arched glass doors, french rod latches, etc. 

Can anyone recommend a good book, video, or something to help?

Thanks


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

First talk to the "boss" as to where the cabinets were seen - and get pictures and as much info of the suggested project - measurements, type of wood/stain, etc. Why start a job and find out it is not what the boss had in mind! Be safe.


----------



## selfish (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a good picture, but I want to take my work from:

"what moron did this?"

to

"OMG this is amazing!"


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It is going to take a lot more than "good book, video, or something to help?" to get to good quality work. 

You say that you have done "few quick built-ins in the past." Were these for yourself or someone else. What kind of materials and finishes?

You do not really give a good idea of your experience. Is your boss aware of what you have done in the past? Has he/she seen your work?

What are the expectations of the quality of the finished work?

Experience is probably what you need. Books, etc will help you get there.

George


----------



## selfish (Dec 10, 2013)

True, and I completely accept that I need more experience. But if I don't get the basics right I will never get the advanced stuff right, no?

That's where the book comes in.

I'm going to do bookshelves / windows seat in my kids rooms to practice before doing the big projects.

This is all for myself, no customers. The boss is my wife.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Arched glass doors, (square boxes or arched also?) are going to take some specialized equipment, do you have a shop?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

You Tube is your friend! But you probably already know that.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

The boss has to be obeyed, I know. I've been trying to with mine for 35 years now. I've got a book at home titlted Bookshelves and Builtins. I can't remember who wrote it. Try the library for books. Lowes and HD sells howto books at the front of their stores. Youtube has more vidos on it than you could watch. Good luck.


----------



## daveinjersey (Feb 27, 2013)

You might take a look at this http://www.amazon.com/Trim-Carpentry-Built-Ins-Tauntons-Expert/dp/1561584789/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1412785608&sr=1-1&keywords=trim+carpentry+and+built-ins and see if it's what you're looking for. It was helpful to me, and I've generally been happy with Taunton Press.


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a few Taunton books and they have always been helpful. Best advice I can give is to dive in and just go for it. You'll be surprised what you can actually do once you start. If you get stuck, take a picture and post it and we can help you out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

I suggest the Amish store or high grade furniture store. The fact that your new and wanting to learn has it's drawbacks such as time quality $$$ if the boss has any reason to suspect your failures will outshine your effort then save yourself the $$$ pride and weekend headache and dish out the money to have it done professionally.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

sketchup is my best friend. I will model every facet of the project in sketchup before I made the first cut.

In the process of modeling, you may come to recognize what you'll be needing to do, and then you can look up how you can do them.


----------

